

Atlassian Confluence $5 for 5 users - Jakob
http://www.atlassian.com/starter/

======
wallflower
The company I work for has a site-wide license. Before Confluence, we used
Lotus Notes and other proprietary databases (we joked they were data roach
traps - data entered in, very/very hard to get out). After a small pilot,
Confluence spread quickly through our company and is now indispensable. The
only thing that could replace it is probably Sharepoint. Confluence is
basically the concept/power of the Wiki without the Wiki-awkwardness. A
normal-user friendly Wiki.

Confluence has traditionally free for open source projects. I upvoted this
because I think this limited-time offer ($5 for 1 year) would fit many small,
distributed startup's needs for a centralized knowledgebase (if they are not
already using Drupal or Backpack). Jira is also included in this $5 offer too
[separately - not 2 for 1] (we use that too - our testers/business analysts
love it)

~~~
teej
> Jira is also included in this $5 offer too (we use that too - our
> testers/business analysts love it)

Really? They do? That's surprising, because the last 3 places I've worked with
Jira, everyone hated it. I always felt like it was a super-configurable,
really lame to use issue tracker.

~~~
modoc
Odd. The last several places I've worked have switched to Jira (from Mantis,
Bugzilla, some home grown tool, Trac, Excel) and everyone was happier (devs,
testers, PMs). Perhaps it wasn't setup well for your uses? I'm not sure.

Personally I love Jira, it's easy to configure to work the way you work, it
has tons of plugins, great integrations (Eclipse, Hudson, SVN). It's by the
best task/bug/project management tool I've every used.

------
modoc
Confluence is a really amazing product! I've used it for document and project
management at companies large (Fortune 100) and small (my 3 person startup),
and it's worked great.

It has a ton of excellent features and polished interface out of the box, but
the real strength is the ecosystem of plugins available for Confluence that
let you easily extend it to be tailored to your needs.

With a deal like this, I'd recommend checking it out.

------
guessy
Confluence is a great product and way too good to pass up at $5, done deal!

------
st3fan
This is an awesome deal! I use the free JIRA personal license for my own
projects but I will get this license so that I can officially use it for my
small business.

------
Jakob
I submitted it because with this price tag it could be a serious competer to
some start ups out there.

------
10ren
"5 users for 5 dollars for 5 days" is a misleading headline (it's for a year,
but the _offer_ is only available for 5 days).

But Atlassian are a very marketing-smart company, so maybe this is
intentional, to generate discussion, and so make the message more sticky.

~~~
arien
I didn't even notice the "5 days" part until my boyfriend pointed it out. And
even then it sounded odd, since it says they give you a year of full support.

A quick reading of the FAQ (which you should always do to avoid surprises :))
clears up all doubt.

BTW, thanks to the submitter. We use this at work and it's fantastic. I really
wanted to be able to use it for my personal projects, too!

------
invisible
Just as a note, it's $5 per year of support/upgrades for up to 3 years. Then
after that, I guess you have to pay whatever the base value is at the time for
support/upgrades.

------
cvboss
Thanks a lot for the info, I can't believe I just bought two applications I
always wanted and never could afford for 10 bucks!

------
ShabbyDoo
Don't forget that JIRA is available for $5 as well! I love its dashboards for
project summarization.

